# classical composer pre De vitry that were ars nova before it came in inception?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I know from various sources Philippe de Vitry coined the ars nova manuscript has his creation.All
does ars nova most have exist before De Vitry andeavor hmm?

What came before De Vitry time that were pseudo ars nova, or the ''ars subtilor of it,s time''
in other words bold and adventureous musc pre de Vitry.

What are classical composer s that im looking for, name obscur name, the music had might and brillance before de Vitry.

Guys like de Vitry anticipated Machaut master work so who anticipated ars nova before it came hem?

:tiphat:

What came first the egg or the chiicken


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Try Petrus de Cruce (aka Pierre de la Croix). I've heard him referred to as a bridge between Perotin/Leontin and ars nova.


----------

